# Anyone interested in kicking back & relaxing?



## ConvertedtoHK (Nov 30, 2010)

Being a true, blue Aussie, I can't forget my roots and from time to time, I miss the quietness and the fresh air and I know I'm not the only one feeling this way. Hong Kong is great city but sometimes, I just need a break. :ranger:

I recently spent my weekend at the trainee operated T Hotel in Pokfulam, Hong Kong and I wanted to share with everyone that room rates are currently $550 for the first 10 bookings per a day for a mountain view or an ocean view room including breakfast for two. 

To be honest, I think this is an absolute steal! My girlfriends thought it was would be nice for other expatriates (as we are all from Australia so we like the sun and ocean!) 

Feel free to contact me for further details (I didn't want to post them up incase I was considered advertising which I am *NOT!!!~)*
Cheers! xx :cheer2:


----------

